# I'm bringing this guy home on Saturday!



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

;D 
I went to a humane society today to look at a rat, and I filed out all the papers and will be going back to get him on Saturday. He is getting neutered before i take him home. 
His current name is "Toasty" but I find that a bit of a silly name and will be renaming him. Anyway, that way he can learn to come when called to his new name. He is a Siamese colored rat, very dark ruby eyes. He was curious upon our meeting, he sniffed me thoroughly and let me pet him all I wanted. (there were alot of pets). He tried to leave his (small) cage a few times to climb on me! Such a sweet boy! He tasted my fingernail but showed no signs of aggression. My mother gave him a pet too and admitted that he was cute, though she was unsure of how she would like him. His nose, mouth, and eyes were clear and bright. He is a fine example of a rat! Its about an hour drive from my house, but I CANNOT WAIT for Saturday!
He will be my first rat, and I will be getting him friends. I am in the process of talking to others, and will probably be adopting 2 young doe rats this week or next. After a bathtub introduction they will all be put in a 3 level Martins cage (the Tower model, the largest I can fit in my room). And they will all be smothered in love, kisses, treats, and cuddles. 

;D

Prayers on Thursday that his surgery goes smoothly!


----------



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

oh he's so cute, id love to get a siamese if i could ever find one where i live|
hope is surgery goes well!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks so much! And I'm sure you will find one someday, good rats come to those who wait!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

How exciting. He is a beauty.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He is gorgeous


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Gorgeous boy, What are you going to call him?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Wow he is so cute! He looks so much like my new boy, Jimi. Have you picked out a new name yet? The shelter has probably already told you, but don't put him with females for 3 weeks after he is neutered because he could still get the girls pregnant until then. Best of luck!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what I will call him yet. I think I will need to spend some time with him before I name him! He really is handsome, thanks so much everyone! 

I actually didn't know that fact about that he can still get lady rats pregnant! Gosh, thanks so much for telling me. I might be getting spayed females though, I'm not sure who i am adopting yet!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

How much did the human society charge you to neuter him? My boyfriend is finally completely on board with the rats, and when he moves in next year wants one all of his own! But he wants a male so we've been planning to look into adopting an already neutered rat or getting one neutered before intros to my girls. 

I'm hoping we'll find a siamese, agouti, or blue rat when we go look. <3 "Toasty" is gorgeous, though! Siamese rats are some of the cutest ever. XD


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good find. I have the same question as YellowSpork though, how much did they charge?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, I love simese rats! They have gorgeous coats  and this one has a beautiful coat! He looks like a very healthy rat and sounds really friendly  obviously don't just stick your hand into the cage as soon as you get him home as that will be very daunting for him  and I hope the surgery goes well  and also good luck with the introductions. Just a word of advice, if they start fighting during the introduction, don't put your hands in to break up the fight, as this will give you some serious injurys as they won't stop to think, even a really nice rat in a fight wont stop and think. Have one of those spray bottles and fill it with water and if a fight occurs spray them and then remove all the ratsfrom the bath tub . I'm not surprised that your excited for when you pick up your ratty  he looks like a real sweetie good luck with him and everything else


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

I actually quite like the name Toasty, that's pretty adorable! What a GORGEOUS boy! He's lucky to have someone like you take him in. Best of luck to you and keep us updated on how he adjusts to his new home


----------

